# Question obout scours in 6 week old bottle baby



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a 6 week old bottle baby who has had "green" scours for about five days. I did some searching here and read about different types of scours and started following Vicki's advice about baking soda in bottles, but the doeling is still scoured. It's not bloddy, nor does it smell, and in the past, when I've seen this I simply cut them off milk, but at six weeks?

The doeling has always been the dominate one of the little, being bigger than her sister, and a more aggressive eater. Both kids have been eating some hay, feed, alfalfa pellets, minerals, and water in addition to being given two 20 oz bottles of pasteurized goat milk a day. She is quite active and is not ill in any other way. I suppose I may be over reacting, but I sure would like to clear this up.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Try giving her some probios. She may be ingesting stuff off the ground. And make sure the temp of the milk is consistant. Piggies engorge themselves no matter the temp and then get the scours. Use a thermometer and get the milk to 102 degrees. Have you given CD-T yet or started them on cocci prevention? 
Tam


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Have they been given cocci treatment and wormed on schedule?

If so, I would give diarsynol (LOVE that stuff), pepto or mylanta and add yogurt to milk. If hunched or grinding teeth then I give banamine.


(Posting at the same time as Tammy.  )


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe she's been eating more alfalfa pellets or hay then usual? I agree w/ the probios...or even yogurt. I had a doe who had the runs, really bad....I gave her yogurt twice a day for a few days. Sure helped her.  Of course this is a mature doe...not a little kid.

As mentioned above, is she grinding her teeth? Or hunched up?


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

I can give her some probios. She's not grinding her teeth, nor is she hunched up. She has been given her CD/T vacinations: first antitoxin at birth then toxoid when she was disbudded and tattooed. I have some Decoxx-M medicated crumbles. Can I disolve them in her bottle? If so how much per 20 oz bottle? I have not wormed her. The wormer I have on hand is Ivomec-Plus. I use it here because I have had a problem with liver flukes. Can I give this to her in her bottle too? Normally I inject this medication. If I can give it orally in her bottle what would be the dosage for a 20 pound baby, and would I do three treatments 10 days apart?
One more item of note: at two weeks of age she developed a milk goiter though her sister did not. I read in Goatkeeping 101 about goiters and did nothing. The goiter subsided, but she's the largest kid of the litter and the fastest growing. Maybe her body is just changing too fast. Both kids have begun ruminating.

As for as consitent milk temperatures goes. Milk is taken from the fridge, poured into bottles and microwaved warmed for the same amount of time, each feeding session.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's pretty tough to raise kids to their full potential without a prevention program in place. I have mine written in goatkeeping 101, From Birth to kidding. You can use the powdered form of deccox M in bottles but it's prevention so you should have started it before they were a week old, used it daily etc. Worming pretty much has to start by week 3 or 4. Tapes are the biggy in kids, but if they live on soil adults have been on since a really deep freeze, than you also have adult worms of bloodsuckers like HC to worm with so using safeguard or something like that for tapes (a little older and Zemictrin Gold works well) and also use Cydectin for the HC. I don't fecal kids this young I simply use prevention because diarrhea ruins their intestine for life, cocci scars their intestine, which mean they don't hit their milestones and can't be bred that first year. I do not use Ivermectin on little kids because they do not have a fully develped blood brain barrier, why they get navel/joint ill so readily when adults don't, and since Ivermectin goes across the blood brain barrier to treat menegial worm, it's simply not something I choose to use on kids, I certainly would use the Ivermectin Plus, it's way to much drug they don't use that has to be filtered by an immature liver. Also do some reading on your Ivermectin Plus, all wormers are given orally to goats, and if you fecal sampled you would know, and not have to listen to me  that giving your wormers orally makes them work better.

The problem with not being on prevention is that now you are treating disease, you can't get a clean fecal on diarrhea so now you pull all the meds out of the fridge and start treating the unknown. Where a kid on prevention (corid, worming every 21 days until well weaned and eating food) who gets diarrhea you know it's something they ate...you treat them with baking soda in their bottles (which I do as prevention anyway) and use some diarsynal or banamine (banamine is the most underused drug we have, it not just brings down temps, it stops the spastic colon which is what is found with diarrhea and calms the doe much like a pain reliever.


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

OK Vicki,

Thanks for the advice. I'm old enough to take the criticism, but not too old to not learn from my mistakes. I have more kiddings this season and I can implement a prevention program for the next set. I will study the articles in Goatkeeping 101, and order some more supplies.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I really don't mean it as criticism, just have been there and done that and it didn't work  V


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, one of the reasons I sought membership in this forum was to learn from the wonderfully experienced and helpful people here.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I usually use Valbazen for tapes--is this not what I should be using? I thought Safeguard was ineffective now


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's fine for tapes, Safeguard or Valbazen. It's just that if your kids are living on adult soil, than is Valabzen working on HC and winter worms? So if you have to use Cydectin on kids, as a cocktail you would add safeguard not Valbazen to get tapes. Get it? Also although Valbazen is a very easy wormer for kids to take, it does have a flukecide in it, which your kids may not need. I have used it successfully for years though. I have been using Zemectrin Gold also.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

'From Birth to Kidding', I consider the ten commandments of goatkeeping.


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's an encouraging update on my little doeling with scours.

This morning she was not scoured when I went out to feed. She has been scoured each morning for the past four days. She and her sister have been let out of the baby pen and are currently running laps around the barn yard.

I have been giving baking soda in bottles the past three days. Yesterday I gave the "problem" kid some probios. I also started all the bottle babies on Decoxx-M crumbles. While I understand that is a prevention method and not a treatment, I had them on hand and thought they might help prevent cocci if the babies are not already infected. I have on hand some Cydectin oral sheep drench. I'm not going to use it though, because it has been in the barn for three years where in has been subjected to temperatures ranging from minus sixteen last winter to over 100 in the summers.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

How much Cydectin if I make the "cocktail". Cydectin is some pretty stout stuff


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Nicole, 

kids here will scour every so often, but on strict cocci prevention and preventative worming I don't treat or worry much - like Vicki said, I enforce the rumen flora, extra pinch of baking soda, Diamond V yeast, Benamine if needed and they are ok almost instantly. When someone else asks me about their kid (and I dont' mean you, I mean phone calls I get from friends, etc), I am a little more reserved to tell them it's ok and only upset stomach if they are not worming or on cocci. Because it could be the upset tummy, but also a bunch of other things. The scours are always an individual kid, not a group and if more than one I can always track it to milk being slightly warmer or colder, etc. or something different they ate or the amount of it. 

I had the best growing kids this year on bomb proof strict prevention this year (not missing a day outside of 21 days and really staying on top of it) and I coul dnot be happier. Kids have access to adult areas when older so Valbazen the first worming (when they are mostly isolated) and Cydectin monthly from there on. DiMethox the cocci prevention of choice this year and 3 month old kids are 60-72lbs. 

Sandy, Cydectin at the same dosage as adults, 1 cc per 22lbs of weight, Valbazen is 1cc per 10lbs. 

Jana


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

thnx Jana


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sandy we really have to get that whole idea of 'safe' wormers and 'stout' wormers out of our heads. They either work or they don't...and if you kids are in pens with adult goats who have adult worms, you have to worm your kids with what works on the adults. Plus tape worm control, where tapes are rarely of any consequence to adult goats, only to their owners because it's the only worm you can see, so they think they are doing a great job by worming for tapes


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I gotcha. I don't freak when I see tapes in my adults 
I think I am going to have to buy all new wormers though because of the possibility
that the wormers I had in the fridge got frozen once or twice when we had the power outages.


----------

